# ECU re-map - chipping my 2.8 ducato 2005



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

Dear Anyone,

im considering getting my Swift / Ducato 2.8 chipped - Im in the West London area - does anyone have any experience of local people ?? I see in the discounts the offers there are all based way up north !

jon


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

*ECU REMAP*

as no ones responded with answer . I had mine done by superchips at milton keynes. aint cheap but worth it .just got back from france .on a 1000 mile trip driving the same style as previous i got another 4 mpg . it avraged 29.5 running at 60 to 70 mph. the beauty also is they reckon 30 % more bhp and i would not doubt it ,its so much smoother and more flexible. if you go to them just note how and when you have to start using the box , on the way back you won't. between you and me they reckin it takes a couple of hours , they tell you to wander off for a cup of tea and come back later , it don't ,more like 20 minutes so it might be worth trying for a discount. the engine incidently is the 2.8 fiat . regards Gary


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks mate  shall get it done


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi All

When you chip / remap your engine have you informed your insurer and did it up the premiums, as it will be classed as modifying the vehicle.

Bill


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes and No, at least in the context of Van Aaken Smart Box and Safeguard.

Dave


----------

